# PLd mit Lasttrennschalter an Sicherheitsrelais in SISTEMA



## vonnie82 (21 Dezember 2021)

Tach zusammen,

vielleicht eine etwas komische Frage, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.
Ich möchte mit einem Lasttrennschalter mit Stromtrennfunktion einen Schalter zur Unterbrechung der Energiezufuhr nach 5.4 der 60204-1 herstellen.
Weil wie immer kein Platz in der Maschine ist, möchte ich die beiden Öffnerkontakte (Sicherheitsfunktion, durch Zwangsöffnung nach IEC/EN 60947-5-1)
auf ein Not-Halt Relais schalten, das dann wiederum auf den STO Eingang (einkanalig) des Frequenzumrichters wirkt.
Leider finde ich weder einen passenden Öffnerkontakt im Sistema, noch eine Kategorie, die dem ungefähr entspricht.

Lässt sich sowas realisieren? Ich bin leider völlig neu in der Materie und bräuchte deshalb Unterstützung.

Für eure Antwort vielen Dank vorab und viele Grüße,
Yvonne


----------



## s_kraut (21 Dezember 2021)

Hi
ich weiß nicht, wie das geplant ist mit PLd.

Der Lasttrennschalter ist ein einfaches Bauteil *ohne Redundanzen* und kann *normale Ströme* schalten.

Am Besten beim Hersteller Deines Vertrauens anfragen, die sind sicher gewillt, dir eine ordentliche Lösung zu verkaufen.

VG


----------



## Elektriko (21 Dezember 2021)

2 Öffnerkontakte von einem Lasttrennschalter ist keine Redundanz. Was/wie schaltet der Lasttrennschalter an/ab?
Kannst du ein bisschen mehr erzählen was du machen möchtest?
Gruß


----------



## MFreiberger (22 Dezember 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> 2 Öffnerkontakte von einem Lasttrennschalter ist keine Redundanz. Was/wie schaltet der Lasttrennschalter an/ab?
> Kannst du ein bisschen mehr erzählen was du machen möchtest?
> Gruß


Da muss ich zustimmen. Man darf nicht Schütze (elektrisches Einschalten) mit Lasttrennschaltern (manuelles Einschalten) verwechseln!

Die zwei Öffnerkontakte in Reihe als Rückmeldung bei Schützen bewirken Folgendes:
Beide Schütze müssen beim Abschalten die Hauptkontakte unterbrechen. Wenn ein Schütz "kleben" bleibt, bekommt die Steuerung durch die Öffnerkontakte kein TRUE am Rückmeldekontakt (==> Freigabesignale). Nur, wenn das Freigabesignal kommt, wird gemeldet, dass beide Schütze abgefallen sind. Nur, wenn beide Schütze abgefallen sind, darf wieder eingeschaltet werden.
Es geht einfach darum zu detektieren, ob das Abschalten im Notfall nicht nur von einem Schütz abhängt, weil das andere zuvor schon "kleben" blieb und das wahrscheinlich wieder tut.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## s_kraut (22 Dezember 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Da muss ich zustimmen. Man darf nicht Schütze (elektrisches Einschalten) mit Lasttrennschaltern (manuelles Einschalten) verwechseln!


Genau und deswegen gibt (edit: und braucht) es für manuell geschaltete Einrichtungen zum Schutz gegen unerwarteten Anlauf (wie Hauptschalter, Reparaturschalter, Motorschutzschalter etc.) nach der DIN EN ISO 14118 kein PL, oder?


----------



## Elektriko (22 Dezember 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Genau und deswegen gibt (edit: und braucht) es für manuell geschaltete Einrichtungen zum Schutz gegen unerwarteten Anlauf (wie Hauptschalter, Reparaturschalter, Motorschutzschalter etc.) nach der DIN EN ISO 14118 kein PL, oder?



PL für Hauptschalter auch als Not-Aus ja.


----------



## vonnie82 (22 Dezember 2021)

Danke für die vielen Antworten und das Erleuchten der dunklen Materie. Ich hab mich wohl ein wenig vom Begriff "Lasttrennschalter mit Not-Halt Funktion" täuschen lassen. 
Die Idee war, dass ich die beiden Öffnerkontakte, wie beim Not-Halt Taster auch, auch ein Pnoz verdrahte. Dieses Pnoz sollte dann den STO-Eingang zweier FUs aktivieren. Aber stimmt schon, eine Überwachung gibts da eigentlich nicht. Ich denke, ich installiere Wartungsschalter in der Nähe der beiden Motoren. Ist mir eigentlich auch lieber wenn ich weiß, dass am Klemmbrett dann auch keine Spannung mehr ist.

Also vielen Dank euch und schöne Weihnachten!


----------

